# Whipped Body Butter



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I need a good recipe for whipped Body Butter (or something similar). The one I got from Brambleberry just seemed like it was lacking a little something. 
It was the one with Shea butter and it almost feels gritty - yet it is really greasy. 

Kinda desperate. I was going to do gifts in a jar - soups and breads but I brought home a bag full of pecans that broke out in weevils. So rather than risk Merry Christmas have some weevils, I had to switch gears and start making other things.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Check out Snowdrift Farm's formulary. They should have whipped body butter recipes there.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you. It's one of the last things I have to make.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you use refined shea butter? If you buy the unrefined, it will be very gritty.

I know some people use a bit of corn starch in their recipe, but I just use shea, and a light oil like jojoba or grapeseed, and a bit of vitamine E. Make sure you whip the crap out of it. I just use a mixer. I melt the shea slowly, then add the liquid oil and whip--be careful as it will spray everywhere. Whip about 2 minutes, then put in freezer. About 10 minutes later, do it again. Keep repeating the freezing and whipping till it is like whipped cream. It usually takes me about 5 or 6 whips (meaning about an hour). Then, I add my scent, whip again, and package.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It was a deep golden yellow so I think it was unrefined. I looked it up online and there was so much conflicting info on what to do about the grittiness. Some people said simply remelt. Others said cook it for a while, and yet another (company) said no don't cook.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

If it starts out creamy don't melt it! Because Shea butter fractionates when heated, the separate fatty acids harden at different temps resulting in graininess. If your Shea butter is grainy melt it just until it is liquified and hold the temp for 10 min. Then cool in an ice water bath while stirring. 

Christy


----------

